# So  you like to make things, try this !!



## BRIAN (Jan 25, 2017)

101    clockmaking.






Brian.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 25, 2017)

No problem! And cheaper by the dozen. How many do you want?


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 25, 2017)

It is phenomenal that ANYONE could have built it , but what mind designed that thing!!!


----------



## f350ca (Jan 25, 2017)

No you can't start building that one till the radial is running Brian.

Greg


----------



## brino (Jan 25, 2017)

I just turned 48 years old, but I don't think I have enough years left to understand how it works, let alone build it.
Wow!

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 25, 2017)

Words, escape me. Mike


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 25, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 25, 2017)

Did I see it measuring wind speed? Is this in the Dunder Mifflin break room? 

In all seriousness, who is the cosmic wizard who came up with this? Mark Frank is the YouTube channel. I subscribed to watch more videos, maybe he will tell the tale?


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 26, 2017)

I wanted to hear the chimes...........disappointed.


----------



## BRIAN (Jan 26, 2017)

For more information on Mark  Frank  and his clocks go to   http://www.my-time-machines.net/
I have been following this build since 2007 and continue to find fantastic things about the build,   like it is designed to run without any lubrication whatsoever.
The constructor is Buchanan from Chelmsford  Australia. and the build is still ongoing.
Brian.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 26, 2017)

Extreme talent, energy, and dedication.  I can only imagine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jan 26, 2017)

BRIAN said:


> For more information on Mark Frank and his clocks go to http://www.my-time-machines.net/



I have no doubt he could build __ANY__ kind of time machine he put his mind to.
-brino


----------



## Bill W. (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't think I took a breath during the whole video... amazing!


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 26, 2017)

facinating, and it's gravity powered


----------

